# Tiger Lotus Blooming



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello, I have a question for the Plant Keepers of the Tiger Lotus,I was very surprised to see a very large thick stem with a Bud protruding from My Tiger Lotus Plant! Unfortunately it has reached the top of the Glass lid on My 90 Planted,so I'm bending it towards the Back opening where the HOB Filter's are,so it can hopefully grow through and bloom. Question is: After blooming and eventually dieing How should I prune it? or do I leave it alone? etc......I also have another stem & bud growing! it's been exploding of late,I did put Seachem root tabs around it about a month ago so I'm wondering if the roots have now found it,any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

lilies tend to bloom when there is a flush of nutrients (typically phosphates)

when pruning remove the stem as close to the bulb as possible as when done it will rot and make a mess in your tank


----------

